# رحمة الله



## god is lord (12 ديسمبر 2011)

طوبى  (يا لسعادة وحظ ويا للبركات الروحية- حياة يملأها الفرح والرضا بنعمة الله  وخلاصة بغض النظر عن الظروف الخارجية) للرحماء لأنهم يرحمون.  يتضح لنا من خلال هذه الآية أن الرحمة تخضع لمبدأ الزرع والحصاد ولا شك أننا جميعا نريد أن نحصد الرحمة لذلك علينا أن نتعلم كيف نزرعها بوفرة وغنى حتى يتسنى لنا أن نحصدها عندما نحتاج إليها. 

ولكن ما معنى الرحمة إنها صفة من صفات الله التي نراها في كيفية تعامله مع شعبه. فما أصلح الرحمة لنا في الوقت الذي نكون فيه مستحقين العقاب! الرحمة هي القبول والبركة عندما نكون مستحقين أن نرفض بالكامل كما أنها تتفهم نقاط الضعف والنقص فينا دون أن تحكم علينا أو تنتقدنا. 

في أحد مراحل حياتي مررت بوقت علمني فيه الله أهمية الرحمة وأهمية تقديمها للآخرين لقد عرفت عندها أني عاجزة عن تقديم الرحمة لمن هم حولي لأني لم أكن أعرف كيف أقبل رحمة الله لي ولحياتي. 

وينطبق هذا الكلام أيضا على محبة الله فكثيرون منا لا يستطيعون أن يسلكوا بالمحبة نتيجة لعدم قبولهم محبة الله لهم وبذلك لا يجدون ما يقدمونه للناس. 

فلماذا لا تقبل رحمة الله ومحبته لك وتذكر أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يعطي ما لا يمتلكه.      ​ 
          ابدأ في قبول رحمة الله بصفة مستمرة وعندما تفعل ذلك ستجد أنه بوسعك تقديم الرحمة الآخرين أيضا.​


----------

